# [SOLVED] Athlon II x4 620 2.6ghz overclocking



## Xeonyxorich (Jul 23, 2009)

Well im planning to overclock the AMD Athlon II x4 620 2.6ghz as many of you know it has amazing well overclocking abilities but due to the fact that im lazy i dont feel like restarting the computer over and over again trying to get the highest FSB so i was thinking of AMD overdrive. Most people recommend bios overclocking but im just asking if its okay to use it to get the most out of it. Also im using a BIOSTAR TA790GXE motherboard if that helps in anyway


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Athlon II x4 620 2.6ghz overclocking*

never overclock with some software it can have very bad results like your computer giving up on you.

You should also never go for high overclock straight away as the cpu and components need to aclimatize to being pushed. always do in stages.


----------



## Xeonyxorich (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Athlon II x4 620 2.6ghz overclocking*

thanks i guess i ll go with the BIOS


----------

